# I am on fire! (women only please!)



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

My husband and I haven't had sex for a week and a half to two weeks now. I don't remember exactly when we last had sex, I just know we haven't had sex for a week and a half. 

I started my period on the 8th, and it felt like my period blood was tearing my vagina apart. anything the blood touched is sore! I couldn't even wear a tampon because it hurt so bad! My blood was more watery than it usually is. It is usually very clumpy, and there were hardly any clumps.

I am suspecting that this is a yeast infection, but I have no idea how I could have gotten one (I haven't been on antibiotics, not pregnant, etc) S/S seem to match yeast infection more than an STD. Just insane itching and burning, but no s/s of a fever.

I am in a monogamous relationship, I had an emotional affair on my husband a while back, which is what brought me to this site, but we are working through it, and it was never anything physical.

We both got STD tests before marriage and a few times during and they have come up clean (admittedly nothing more than chlamydia/Gonorrhea HIV) Not sure what they test for during my yearly exam, but I had one of those a few months back and it came back "normal"

I don't have any reason to suspect that my husband cheated, but the thought is in the back of my mind. 

Anyway, I bought a monistat 7 kit, put in my first treatment last night and experienced the worst burning sensation I have ever experienced in my life!


I know I am all over the place. but somebody please tell me it is just a yeast infection. PLEASE!!


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 14, 2012)

Did you go through a period where you didn't have sex for a little while and then had sex? because it could be a UTI. It's called the Honeymooners Disease. I had that once and it wasn't fun.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

No idea what monistat is but either way you should consult your Dr.

I have had an infection in the past, cannot remember the name but it had nothing to do with sex. I think it was bacterial but it was from cycling, sweat and wearing lycra. Just saying there are all sorts of reasons and the only way to find out what is happening is to go to the Dr.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Have you looked up the symptoms of a UTI? Unfortunately, I am extremely susceptible to them, so I am something of an expert. 

Does it burn more after you urinate? Is your urine cloudy? Are you urinating more than usual? 

If it hurts more than a 5 on a scale of 10, please please please go to urgent care. I recently had a UTI that advanced to a kidney infection because I thought the antibiotics they gave me would be enough. It was NOT and I ended up in the ER with severe pain and fever.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Go see a doctor.


----------



## LoveBeingFemale (Nov 5, 2012)

Agree with above to go see a doctor. It could be a yeast infection, but if you are having burning while you are urinating, it could be a UTI. Sometimes it can be hard to tell the difference.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Go to a doctor. If it's a UTI it could become a kidney infection which can be very serious. Also, certain STDs have symptoms like what you describe. See a doctor asap.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I agree to get to a doctor. It could even be a fungal infection. My mom had, what she believed to be a yeast infection. Not one yeast infection remedy worked on it. Finally, the doctor prescribed something for fungal infections, and that cleared it up. Like I, as well as the other ladies, said...get to a doctor.

And no, it wasn't anything related to STDs or sexual activity.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Doctor. But odds are it isn't an STD. Go to your doctor and ask for the series of tests just to be sure - it's confidential (or does hubby get the EOBs because it's his insurer?) and you can say you're concerned about fidelity. 

But I've had a yeast infection, completely NOT related to sex, BTW. And if they are bad, the medication can burn and itch initially. I've also had a UTI and it's never affected my vagina and they are definitely different. I don't know about the correlation to the consistency of your period discharge, however. It could be your body is producing more mucus to fight the yeast infection, thereby thinning it out some.

I would keep treating with the monistat following directions and if you see no improvement go to the doctor but go after that regardless for peace of mind.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Doctor. But odds are it isn't an STD. Go to your doctor and ask for the series of tests just to be sure - it's confidential (or does hubby get the EOBs because it's his insurer?) and you can say you're concerned about fidelity.
> 
> But I've had a yeast infection, completely NOT related to sex, BTW. And if they are bad, the medication can burn and itch initially. I've also had a UTI and it's never affected my vagina and they are definitely different. I don't know about the correlation to the consistency of your period discharge, however. It could be your body is producing more mucus to fight the yeast infection, thereby thinning it out some.
> 
> I would keep treating with the monistat following directions and if you see no improvement go to the doctor but go after that regardless for peace of mind.



I've had yeast infections bad enough to burn when I put the medicine in. It's probably just a bad yeast infection. There is also an infection called bacterial vaginosis. Very similar to a yeast infection but requires antibiotics to get rid of. It has something to do with your ph balance getting out of wac. Gyn's just recently started testing for that routinely. Go to the doc, and calm down. It's probably something very minor.


----------



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. This is definitely not a UTI, it is vaginal, but it may be turning into a UTI (I know what those feel like because I was very prone to those as a child because I loved taking bubble baths, and I got the honeymooners UTI when I first met my husband.)

It rarely hurts when I pee, but oh lawdy it hurts when and after I wipe.

I've learned that I have to stay still after putting the suppository in. This means falling asleep for the next 8 hours, or playing on my laptop in the bed. If I get up and walk around, the medicine burns terribly. Day 3 on the treatment and I am feeling a little better, but not cured yet. I am also doing smaller treatments, and have gotten in the habit of doing a nice relaxing shower before treatments. 

When I wipe, my tissue is pink/red there is no way that is period blood still. 

I hope this works, one minute I will feel fine, the next, I will use the rest room and after I wipe, it burns badly. I think I am going to stick it out until I am done with this treatment, then see my doctor (It is a holiday weekend anyway, can't see him until Tuesday)

I usually have a female PA do my pap smears, and I really don't want a male doctor looking at my twat. = I don't want to go to the doctor.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

t2h you CAN see the PA for this as well. It doesn't have to be THE doctor. You go in, tell the symptoms, what you have done to treat it, and she may even prescribe an antibiotic for it. I have seen PAs and I have seen MDs. Both are able to treat things like this, both are able to prescribe medications.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

time2heal said:


> I usually have a female PA do my pap smears, and I really don't want a male doctor looking at my twat. = I don't want to go to the doctor.


You can get a female PA or a female Nurse Practitioner (they have training and degrees beyond an R.A nurse) to do the checkup. Sometimes the NP can even prescribe meds too depending on what you need. I've had both male and female Gyn docs, but I'm more comfortable with females. It's TOTALLy fine to call them and ask directly for a female to examine you. Trust me..they hear that all the time so it's not like you're unusual in that respect.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Holland said:


> No idea what monistat is but either way you should consult your Dr.
> 
> I have had an infection in the past, cannot remember the name but it had nothing to do with sex. I think it was bacterial but it was from cycling, sweat and wearing lycra. Just saying there are all sorts of reasons and the only way to find out what is happening is to go to the Dr.


Monistat is an anti-fungal medication for yeast infections.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's probably a bad yeast infection. Yes they can burn when you first start to use the meds if they are very bad. See a doctor as this sounds particularly bad.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't know about the other ladies but I've never had blood/spotting with a yeast infection. 

However, if I have a UTI I do pass blood within 12 hours of the first twinge and it becomes AWFUL and I need antibiotics immediately.

So I change my mind - Do go see your doctor right away. Not likely STD, very likely yeast, fungal or bacterial infection. 

Also, drink lots of water. Regardless of what it is, diluting your urine will help whether it stings from a UTI or stings the inflamed tender skin outside the urinary tract. 

All of these regardless of what they are just happen. Not due to sex, lack of, etc.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I also suggest a doctor. It could be a bacterial yeast infection or your body is sensitive to the yeast infection medicine you used. Plus the prescription yeast infection medicines work so much better then over the counter. If it's a UTI, you need an antibiotic ASAP! 

I've have had 5 UTI's in the last year. The first one I didn't know I had one and it went into my kidneys and was very serious. I was hospitalized for 6 nights on IV antibiotics! It took me 2-3 months after that to finally heal. I went back in another time for more IV antibiotics. The vaginal pain was horrific! Plus I had the kidney pain with it. I finally found an oral antibiotic that works well(sulfur) for the UTI's. It's been over a year and I still am having issues. I think it's hormone related and I'm going through pre menopause.

Going to the doctor is very important to get to the bottom of this. I wouldn't worry that this is an STD until a doctor says so. If its a UTI, that's not something you want to procrastinate. Go into urgent care today/tonight if you have to. That's what they are there for.

Good luck. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

This particular PA has a one vagina a day sort of rule. I literally make my appointments with her about a month in advance when I have put off my well woman checkup long enough that the doctors are telling me I have to get one done. (something seems to happen about once every 4 years that makes a doctor tell me to get an exam) she is the only female "Doctor" at the practice I go to.

Are Urgent Care Clinics generally open 24/7? We have one here, I have just never gone to it. 

If for some reason I can't get into the Urgent Care place (holiday hours, closed weekends etc) is this something I need to run to the ER for or can it wait until Tuesday? (Been burning over a week, what is a few more days?)

Getting ready to go to work now. Did a treatment earlier today then took a nap. not feeling all that great right now. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Monistat doesn't work for something called vaginitis (another type of infection, it's bacterial rather than fungal).

Check up time. Do not ignore something like this.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Urgent care is usually open during the day during certain hours here on weekends and evening on weeknights. I would go there instead of the ER. They should be open on Sundays. Which clinic depends on your insurance. If your unsure if a clinic accepts your insurance, call the number on the back of your insurance card. They will be able to help you. The insurance we have also has a 24 hour nurse hotline.

I personally wouldn't wait a month. I'd go in as soon as you can.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

No way, get to the doctor ASAP. A yeast infection should have responded in 1-2 days. You should be feeling better, not OK, not tolerable. Better.

Monistat may not be the answer at this point. 

Certain infections can impact fertility so DON'T take this lightly.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

time2heal said:


> This particular PA has a one vagina a day sort of rule. I literally make my appointments with her about a month in advance when I have put off my well woman checkup long enough that the doctors are telling me I have to get one done. (something seems to happen about once every 4 years that makes a doctor tell me to get an exam) she is the only female "Doctor" at the practice I go to.
> 
> Are Urgent Care Clinics generally open 24/7? We have one here, I have just never gone to it.
> 
> ...


You DO get an annual check up, right? Just checking on the once every four years comments.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe the every four years comment is a reference to a pap smear. Some doctors now do it every three years if the last so many past pap smears were normal.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Maybe the every four years comment is a reference to a pap smear. Some doctors now do it every three years if the last so many past pap smears were normal.


Huh. I didn't know this. Mine has always done one every single year since I've been going (19/20ish). Maybe it's my lack of medical history. I thought everyone got a pap smear every year.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope it's not PID pelvic inflammatory disease. A bad yeast infection can turn into pelvic inflammation.

Yes, I've had yeast infections, that the walls of vagina & skin at the opening is so tender & viable, that when i wiped there were blood spots. 

My last one cleared with Yeast infection meds. If the monistat did not come with a cream also to help control external itching, than you probably should get some chlormitrozole/monistat type cream to put on the outside skin. If nothing else, to help protect it from further inflammation harm.

You might need an antibiotic as well.. which in turn, makes the yeast infection worse... & the cream would be very beneficial to have handy.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

You could have a bacterial infection of some kind. Or, if there was too much detergent in your laundry and it left a residue of soap on your intimates, you might be having a problem from that. Really, going to a doctor soon would be the best idea. Burning down there isn't good and a couple if tests ought to help figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Huh. I didn't know this. Mine has always done one every single year since I've been going (19/20ish). Maybe it's my lack of medical history. I thought everyone got a pap smear every year.


I thought so too. And if it were me, I would get one every year, but I like getting lab tests. Am weird that way.
The new guidelines say women age 30 and over who have had several clean pap smears can get them done every 2-3 years.
No more annual Pap smear: New cervical cancer screening guidelines - CNN.com


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Did you ever make it in to the doctor?


----------



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

For some reason I couldn't find this thread! I thought it got locked or deleted. I was going through my email and found it. 

I did get a pap within the last couple months (fertility issues post Depo) Pap came back normal. The PA told me that the newest medical research condones my once every 4 years habit. 

I need to get my bloodwork done still. Kept forgetting not to fast (this girl likes to eat!), and misplaced the Rx... so I need to go back for a new one. 

I don't get yearly checkups, I just go to the doctor when I am sick and am not getting better But my last checkup was a few months ago. The one prior to that was January (2012) to get into nursing school (which I dropped out of 3 months later, so I am no expert in anything!)

I never went to the doctor for the infection, I just used the creams and wipes in my monistat kit. It was the infection from hell, but it cleared up more or less on its own eventually. 

Hormonal changes can cause a yeast infection. I'm still not completely back to normal from the depo yet, but I am getting there! I'm assuming it was caused by my hormones changing and getting back to normal.

If I ever get like that again, I am going straight to the doctor. Don't know why I didn't last time around!!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I am SO glad I have never had a yeast infection or anything remotely close to this...

OP, please go to a doc and get checked out. They can help you in so many ways that we can't... Best of luck! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

time2heal said:


> Thanks for the replies. This is definitely not a UTI, it is vaginal, but it may be turning into a UTI (I know what those feel like because I was very prone to those as a child because I loved taking bubble baths, and I got the honeymooners UTI when I first met my husband.)
> 
> It rarely hurts when I pee, but oh lawdy it hurts when and after I wipe.
> 
> ...


 I had a problem like this a few weeks ago. It hurt to pee and after i would, i felt like i had to go again, right after, it was very uncomfortable. Then there was a little pinkish blood. To me it sounds like you have a UTI. I never did go to the DR. I drank like 120 oz over the course of a couple of days of strait cranberry juice and it took it away. I would make a trip to your doctor or an urgent care, untreated UTI can cause kidney damage. You do not have a yeast infection, you have a UTI so treating a yeast infection won't do you any good.

If you do go to the dr, they will just have you pee in a cup, once you tell them what symptoms you are having.


----------

